# News: Everything Nikon will roll out later today



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

Isengard unleashed:

The biggest news of course = Nikon FF mirrorless is here: Z6 + Z7 + 3 Z mount lenses (and likely the F mount adaptor) we've been looking at on another thread are dropping tonight.


SLR folks get some love: the F mount 500mm Phase Fresnel is getting announced along with the mirrorless system tonight.


The 58mm f/0.95 lens in the new Z mount is a real thing (!!!), but possibly might not come out at launch. Might just get announced. No pics of that yet.



- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

Pics of the tiny little 500 prime are attached.

- A


----------



## applecider (Aug 23, 2018)

You know as much as I like my canon gear, Nikon's introduction of the 200-500mm and now the 500 f5.6, are moves that I wish that canon would /did /will make. The fabled 600mm f4 DO would go a ways towards balancing introductions. 
I'm not saying that canon is not innovative, just that Nikon seems to be putting out some gear that looks good, and is certainly capturing the thick air.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 23, 2018)

Bye bye, Nikon mirrorslappers, bye bye F-mount. Nikon will replace them all with Z-mount lenses, inclusing those that are not likely to become smaller [70-200/2.8 anyone?]. hehehe. Exactly as I expected. Canon will (have to) do exactly the same. Multi-year transition, for sure. But total elimination of mirrorslapping within a few years. 

@YuenLinger, sorry mate, but your EF glass will be absolutely worthless shortly. So please send it to me, I'll take care of it.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 23, 2018)

btw: Nikon Z-lens prices are as ludicrous as Sony's. 35/1.8 for USD 846 and 50/1.8 for USD 596... bruhaha! Not going to buy such lenses at those prices ever in my life! Looking forward to Samyang Z-mount offerings. I expect them by mid 2019 at the latest.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 23, 2018)

And the Nikon Noct 58/0.95. So big, so fat. Will it cost 2 kidneys or will 1 get it? And even more iomprtantly: will there be enough clearance/space for banana fingers between grip and lens when this BIG MAMA PICKLE JAR is mounted to a Nikon Z6 or Z7 ... the only 2 cameras on earth it can be used on? OMG!!!


----------



## lb (Aug 23, 2018)

What is Canon going to do, Nikon has nothing to loose with all the new features and camera they are producing with more innovative ideas, Canon on the other hand will have to cannibalize existing markets now that all the other manufacturers DSLR range of cameras do both top quality stills and motion video, where as we have old fashioned motion qualities in our DSLR and have to purchase from our movie camera range for top quality video, now Canon will cripple their own video range market to enhance their DSLR range, in the near future and I believe the cheap Mirror less range will also disappear in the future as the sensor quality is no longer up to scratch, I also believe that the heavy Canon White lens range will have to go the same as Nikon with lighter and more compact long focal length lenses, the other concern I have is our mount good enough or will it be re configured, if so i hope a good quality adapter just like Nikon has produces that allows the existing f mount lenses to attach without any issues, Canon are standing on the side catching the mice while the elephants are galloping past, I have been using Canon equipment for a long time and shoot with a group of 4 others all of us were Canon users but in the past 3 years I am the only one still shooting with Canon gear, 1 purchased Sony and now has a few lenses the quality that he shoots is excellent the other 3 have gone Nikon D850 and their images are excellent, the camera's and glass they use is incomparable and very high quality, images they produce out of the Nikon gear to what I expected to compare with my Canon equipment but I have to admit this is not the case, in future months if Canon does not catch up I think I will be going Nikon Mirror less.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 23, 2018)

"Canon on the other hand will have to cannibalize existing markets "
Whereas Nikon won't? 

I couldn't be bothered to decypher the rest due to lack of punctuation.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

fullstop said:


> And the Nikon Noct 58/0.95. So big, so fat. Will it cost 2 kidneys or will 1 get it? And even more iomprtantly: will there be enough clearance/space for banana fingers between grip and lens when this BIG MAMA PICKLE JAR is mounted to a Nikon Z6 or Z7 ... the only 2 cameras on earth it can be used on? OMG!!!



...and it's manual focus only.

- A


----------



## fullstop (Aug 23, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> ...and it's manual focus only.
> 
> - A




lol. if true: good luck focusing the beast to all those whacko enough to purchase it.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

fullstop said:


> lol. if true: good luck focusing the beast to all those whacko enough to purchase it.



In fairness, there's also a 50 f/1.2 on the lens pipeline. Surely will have AF.

- A


----------



## fullstop (Aug 23, 2018)

are you sure about the 58/0.95 NOT having AF? What sense would that make?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

fullstop said:


> are you sure about the 58/0.95 NOT having AF?



100%, from the press release: "Nikon is currently developing the NIKKOR Z 58mm f/0.95 S Noct, a standard prime manual focus lens and the fastest lens in Nikon’s history."



fullstop said:


> What sense would that make?



Because Otus lenses are pointless. 

I admit MF lenses are not my particular cup of tea, especially for this FL + max aperture that is far more likely to be used in portraiture than on Liveview / tripod landscape work. But Mirrorless kind of brings the focusing screen back into use here, which is not something you can get on a 6D2 or 5D4 these days.

I am not standing up for Nikon here -- this is clearly a 'See, we can have nice things, too!' sort of passion play / pride effort going on here. The fact that a workhorse 50mm f/1.2 (surely with AF) is also in the pipeline somewhat underscores what a showhorse this Noct lens is.

- A


----------



## fullstop (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, if it was up to me I would slap 100% VAT ["luxury tax"] on all Leica gear, all Zeiss Otusses and any manual f/0.95 lens. To make those follies at least socially useful.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 29, 2018)

The 500mm f5.6 PF (Nikon's version of DO) is VERY attractive. It is now listed for preorder on Adorama for just under $3600: https://www.adorama.com/nk50056e.html?origterm=nk50056e&searchredirect=true
If I had the money (which I don't), I would sell my Canon gear and get Nikon D850 (arguably the best general purpose DSLR) and this lens plus a few shorter zooms.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2018)

Nikon's new Z7 kit lens

http://www.nikoneye.com/you-havent-...th-the-nikkor-2000mm-f-11-lens/#disqus_thread


----------

